# WDW Area - 3/20-3/27



## DavidandDenise (Feb 12, 2016)

Looking for a 1 bedroom, preferably in the Walt Disney World vicinity.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Feb 15, 2016)

I have a Wyndham Star Island 1 Bedroom deluxe Unit available. $600
Please PM or email me if interested.
-Deb


----------



## BEV (Feb 16, 2016)

*Vacation villages at Parkway*

There is a one=bedrm  I can get you with those exact dates  Sun to Sun
Mar 20-27,  price also 600.   I really need to know if you want it TODAY.   Will try to get you Nldg 16  (Nearest to 2 of the nicest freeform pools.  I am sure you will like the locale.... the famous venue of Arabian Nights is next door.   email me or PM me...Bev  bh2441@msn.com


----------



## DavidandDenise (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for the posts/messages. Luckily, I was able to secure a reservation thought RCI's Extra Vacations on my own.


----------

